# How long could plants survive without any type of substrate?



## sepehr (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi,

I set up my 90 gallon planted tnak 3 months ago & just when things finally started going my way, the tank got a leak. Anyways to make long story short, I transfered the fish, shrimps, diriftwoods, and some of the sensitive plants to a smaller tank a friend lent me me. I also connected the cansiter filter, pressurized CO2, and the lights. 

Three days have gone by & the tank isn't going to be ready for another week (totaling 10 days) so the question is that how long can the plants go for without being planted in the substrate? Would adding any Seachem fertilizers be helpful for the time being? I would appreciate any other suggestions as well.

TIA,
Sepehr


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

They should be okay without substrate for the amount of time you are talking about, and yes, adding liquid ferts will help them. Many plants don't need any substrate at all, except to keep them in place.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I agree with Dave. Most of the plants will be ok for 10 days or slightly more provided you supply them with sufficient light. Just be aware that the sensitive crypts may melt due to environment changes and water parameter changes if you have any crypts. I have actually kept Crypt Wendtii floating for a week. I still have plants floating around in my tanks due to my laziness (some are permanently floating..haha) i.e. Rotala, Marsilea, Potomogeton gayi, etc.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Jul 15, 2006)

what plants? it really depends. worst case there might be some die off but shouldnt be a total loss. there plenty of plants that never needs to be planted like davemonkey said.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I regularly dump plants into my tanks after a club meeting, then plant them as I have time. Often they float for a couple of weeks with no harm. Some of them do turn toward the light. Since they are floating horizontally this results in a 90* bend toward the tip. Not a big deal, though. 
If the plant is so bulky that some leaves are exposed to the air these leaves usually do not survive. 

For better results, over a longer time you could twist some plant weights around them to keep them oriented correctly.


----------



## shrimplover (Oct 12, 2010)

my java moss are doing fine without any substrate at all!


----------

